# Rumbling?



## miss sick (Apr 14, 2012)

Hi,I've been gone for a month or so as I was improving and had a couple of weeks almost symptom free. That was until I found out I had to move house (into student sharing where I have to share a toilet with 5 others







) the same week as beginning University, now I feel terrible again from stress and anxiety.But anyway, the one symptom that I have no matter what, is this rumbling/vibrating feeling and the noises.The most common one is a sort of shaking rumbling feeling that comes from somewhere between my lower stomach and my uh, bum. Its hard to describe where it is exactly, but its the same feeling that used to tell me 'YOU GOTTA GO NOW', but I just get it any time now. Haven't eaten, get it. Eaten, get it. Morning, get it. Night... well you get the point. Most of the time I don't need the bathroom when I get it, but it causes me alot of anxiety when I'm out as it makes me feel like I have to. My best idea is that this is gas? Any other suggestions?The other one is, for lack of better erm, a farting noise, but it comes from my upper stomach, almost my chest. Like, its inside me (like a tummy grumbling), but sounds like a fart from just below my chest. It also feels really weird, it doesnt hurt, but its just a really really strange feeling. Has anyone else had this? I have no idea what it is.


----------



## katiebabe (May 30, 2011)

I can say you are not alone!Gurgling-farting noises- bubbling-rumbling-vibrating- u name it I got it too!Since getting post infectious ibs 16months ago I now get all kinds of noises.I get the rumbling vibrating up my bottom also! I can get it anytime of the day not just if i need a poo. I get vile noises coming from my middle tummy section- they happen throughout the day wether I've eaten or not. I generally notice them more on an evening after my tea. However if I don't eat for a while they are ridiculas!I've even taped them so my gastro can have a listen. I take peppermint tablets before everymeal and have yet to settle it or my daily discomfort and bloating.If you find a soloution do let me know! Ps I do find becoming aware of them makes u feel a bit worse and then hear it happening more than trying to focus ur mind off itK xx


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Try using a _good_ probiotic. That may help settle things down in there.


----------



## nigol (Jul 7, 2012)

keep trying different probiotics, each one 1 week, and pepperment kinda works either before a meal or in the morning and evening. Drink lots of water, maybe.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

No *1* week isn't enough of a trial for one type. They are not a "quick" fix.. they can take some serious time before one sees a difference. Sometimes it can take several weeks to a couple of months to see if one is working or not. And if one type with certain bacterial strains isn't working after a decent time trial... try another with _different bacterial strains._ Sometimes one strain will not help but another will.


----------



## miss sick (Apr 14, 2012)

Katie, you sound like you have exactly the same noises as me! Even down to the being worse at night, not eating for a while, or when I'm thinking about it. I will definately let you know if I find anything that helps And BQ, thanks for the response. I have some IBS support probiotics (lactobacillus) in the fridge. But I decided to wait until I'm moved and settled to begin them, as I'm so stressed at the moment and I know thats making it worse and will make it more difficult to judge if it is working.


----------



## Hope4Health (Jul 21, 2012)

That weird feeling above your bottom that's hard to describe is something I've been dealing with for a long time. To me it's kind of like a fluttering/tingling (very unpleasant) feeling that I can't control. It happens most often when I'm anxious or nervous which in turn makes me more anxious and nervous :/ But from what I've read, those are bowel spasms. I just started taking encapsulated peppermint oil (enteric coated because I also have acid reflux)that is suppose to help give relief for spasms. I haven't noticed much change yet, but I'm thinking it may take awhile? I also started taking 1/4 teaspoon of L-Glutamine mixed with water, this is suppose to be helpful for diarrhea because it is an amino acid that helps the bowel to reabsorb the extra water from you quickly moving bowel. If I could just get these spasms and the cramping pain under control, this IBS would be soooooo much easier to handle. I hope this helps. Does anyone else have any other suggestions?


----------



## Ihaveibs (Jul 19, 2012)

When you get that weird feeling,(to me, it kind of feels like pressure pushing up and down in the rectum? Anyone else relate to this experience?)do you also feel like you have trapped gas from your stomach down to the "exit," and/or a big gas bubble just sitting in your rectum, pushing at the "door," but if you were to try to release it, mucous-y flatulence would come out, instead of just a normal gas-releasing/pressure-relieving fart?


----------



## katiebabe (May 30, 2011)

Ihaveibs I get exactly what you've just described x


----------



## Ihaveibs (Jul 19, 2012)

Wow. I'm not the only one! katiebabe, thank you for responding!


----------



## Jonny_Last (May 27, 2013)

I have this. I hateeeee it


----------

